

Sparkfun 2013 - Every Day is Free Day - madsr
http://www.sparkfun.com/pages/every_day_free_day

======
madsr
Okay, so I just ordered a bunch of electronics stuff from the super great
www.sparkfun.com - they've always given excellent customer service to me.
After entering my credit card details and checking out, this was the
confirmation page that greeted me: <http://imgur.com/q5G8W>

Feels like the blinking banners of "you've just won a car!!!!" we all love
from the former web, no?

But it's real - no charge on my credit card - and I think it's a wonderful way
of getting lots of attention for a fair price.

I know I'll tell all my friends ;-)

Go Sparkfun!! :D

